# Current Spouse visa processing time?



## Otashem (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Does anybody have any idea what the current turnaround time is for a UK Spouse Visa is at the moment? I'm flying out to the US while it processes and it'd be nice to know the average waiting time. Especially since they'll have my passport during that time.

Regards,

Shem


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Otashem said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anybody have any idea what the current turnaround time is for a UK Spouse Visa is at the moment? I'm flying out to the US while it processes and it'd be nice to know the average waiting time. Especially since they'll have my passport during that time.


Where are you applying? In UK or in which country? Is it for yourself or somebody else?


----------



## Otashem (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi,

Sorry, should have put more information. My wife is applying from the USA for her spouse visa to come and stay in the UK. She's the applicant, and I, her husband, is the sponsor. We are both flying to the US on the 25th and will submit our file on the 26th.

Regards,

Shem


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Otashem said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry, should have put more information. My wife is applying from the USA for her spouse visa to come and stay in the UK. She's the applicant, and I, her husband, is the sponsor. We are both flying to the US on the 25th and will submit our file on the 26th.


Current processing time for settlement visa at UK visa hub at NYC consulate (where all North American applications are handled) is only 3 working days, so unless there are some issues with your application, such as history of rejected visas or refused entry into UK, she should get her visa pretty promptly. Allow up to 2 weeks for online submission, getting biometric information taken and sending supporting documents plus return of the same, and any weekend/holiday closure.


----------



## Otashem (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Joppa, a swift, informative answer.


----------



## moleking2k1 (Feb 13, 2012)

A little unrelated but wasn't sure where else to post?

We applied for our visa this Monday just gone the 20th Feb and haven't heard anything yet. I thought we were supposed to have a confirmation they received the documents?

We applied in Hanoi - Vietnam and I'm sure that it will be processed in Bangkok - Thailand.

Oh and we applied for a settlement visa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

moleking2k1 said:


> A little unrelated but wasn't sure where else to post?
> 
> We applied for our visa this Monday just gone the 20th Feb and haven't heard anything yet. I thought we were supposed to have a confirmation they received the documents?
> 
> ...


Having read the details for applicants at Hanoi, you fist make your online application and await your application number by email. Then you make an appointment at Hanoi visa application centre, where you enrol your biometrics, pay the fees in cash and hand over your supporting documents. It says you cannot send your documents by post. If you have done that, I suggest you contact the consulate immediately and ask for them to be returned or have them ready for collection. Have you made your appointment?


----------



## moleking2k1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi sorry yes we completed the application form online and went for our appointment on the 20th (Monday). On Monday they took my wives finger prints and we submitted the documents in person at the same time, but haven't heard any confirmation they've been received in Bangkok.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

moleking2k1 said:


> Hi sorry yes we completed the application form online and went for our appointment on the 20th (Monday). On Monday they took my wives finger prints and we submitted the documents in person at the same time, but haven't heard any confirmation they've been received in Bangkok.


I don't think they will tell you about documents being received in Bangkok. You will hear by phone or email if you have been successful and your documents are ready for collection in Hanoi, or if you have been refused and they tell you how to appeal. 
Settlement applications seem to be taking about 2-3 weeks, though some can take much longer, up to 24 weeks.


----------



## weezo (Aug 4, 2012)

moleking2k1 said:


> Hi sorry yes we completed the application form online and went for our appointment on the 20th (Monday). On Monday they took my wives finger prints and we submitted the documents in person at the same time, but haven't heard any confirmation they've been received in Bangkok.


Hi, I just wondered if your wife was successful in receiving her UK settlement visa and how long it took? My husband applied for his settlement visa at the end of June in Hanoi but we still haven't heard anything!! It's now been over 5 weeks, very frustrating


----------



## Hanoiexpat (Feb 4, 2013)

Can anyone advise what the current processing time for application for sSpouse Visa is for a UK resident with Vietnamese wife? Also, when making an application, would it be quicker for both parties to be present in Hanoi and apply from Hanoi or for my Vietnamese wife to apply by herself from Hanoi?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Hanoiexpat said:


> Can anyone advise what the current processing time for application for sSpouse Visa is for a UK resident with Vietnamese wife? Also, when making an application, would it be quicker for both parties to be present in Hanoi and apply from Hanoi or for my Vietnamese wife to apply by herself from Hanoi?


The most recent figures for Hanoi (from December) indicate a processing time of 60 days.

There is no need for you to be present for the application submission - in fact, some visa application centres permit only the applicant to be present. See: http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/vietnam/applying/vac/?langname=UK%20English

Quote:
*The only people who are admitted to the visa application centres are:

- the visa applicant;
- a responsible adult, if the applicant is a child;
- a carer, if the applicant is disabled; and
- an interpreter, if the applicant is hearing-impaired*


teuchter


----------



## Happy Joe27 (Mar 1, 2013)

*when do i apply?*

Hello Joppa,

thanks for all your infos here..it's been very helpful.
I was wondering if I could ask you...my spouse visa(leave to remain) expires on 19th of September 2013 and me and my British wife was married on December 4,2010...when can I start applying for the ILR? 


waiting for an answer...cheers!
Joe


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Happy Joe27 said:


> Hello Joppa,
> 
> thanks for all your infos here..it's been very helpful.
> I was wondering if I could ask you...my spouse visa(leave to remain) expires on 19th of September 2013 and me and my British wife was married on December 4,2010...when can I start applying for the ILR?


Under the old rules, you need to be married and living in UK for 2 years. So you can apply 2 years after entering UK on the current spouse visa, minus 4 weeks. I strongly suggest you book a same-day premium service appointment 6 weeks in advance of the first date you are eligible to apply for ILR.


----------



## Happy Joe27 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks again for the info joppa...the ukba website does not mention anything about show-money in the bank...just tenancy agreements, Billing statements and pictures to show authenticity of the couple...your thoughts on this?


----------



## Hanoiexpat (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks teuchter


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Happy Joe27 said:


> Thanks again for the info joppa...the ukba website does not mention anything about show-money in the bank...just tenancy agreements, Billing statements and pictures to show authenticity of the couple...your thoughts on this?


See UK Border Agency | Settlement for those under the old rules.

_both of you can support yourselves and any dependants without needing public funds;_

This means you must be earning or have an income equal to or in excess of how much you would get in income support, which for a couple is £111.45 (due to go up to £112.55 from 6th April). So after taking away housing costs (rent or mortgage plus council tax), you must have at least this amount left each week.


----------



## Ukapp (Apr 4, 2013)

*Uk spouse settlement visa*



Joppa said:


> Under the old rules, you need to be married and living in UK for 2 years. So you can apply 2 years after entering UK on the current spouse visa, minus 4 weeks. I strongly suggest you book a same-day premium service appointment 6 weeks in advance of the first date you are eligible to apply for ILR.


Hi Joppa here is a time line can u give any helpful advice plz.

Applied online for spouse settlement visa 12/12/12
Done biometrics in Edmonton (Canada) 20/12/12
Received email from ukba New York stating my document are being prepared for the officer 04/01/13
Received email stating my application needs further processing 27/02/13
It is now 19/04/13 still waiting I have had no contact from ukba at all since the last email any helpful advice would be appreciated thanks😊


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ukapp said:


> Hi Joppa here is a time line can u give any helpful advice plz.
> 
> Applied online for spouse settlement visa 12/12/12
> Done biometrics in Edmonton (Canada) 20/12/12
> ...


What exactly are you asking?


----------



## Ukapp (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm ask is it normal for them to take this long making a decision?


----------



## Ukapp (Apr 4, 2013)

Leanna said:


> What exactly are you asking?


I'm asking is it normal for them to take this long making a decision?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Ukapp said:


> I'm asking is it normal for them to take this long making a decision?


When they contacted you to tell you that your application required further processing, is it because they requested additional information? Did they give you a reason?

But yes, I'm afraid those processing times are completely normal.


----------



## Ukapp (Apr 4, 2013)

Leanna said:


> When they contacted you to tell you that your application required further processing, is it because they requested additional information? Did they give you a reason?
> 
> But yes, I'm afraid those processing times are completely normal.


No they didn't ask for any additional info the email jus said that my application needed to further process the application and that they had revised an estimate time of 15 working days from the 27/02/13 and now it's 19/04/13 and still nothing. Thanks for ur help anyway TC


----------

